# Externsteine-BI wo lang?



## pottsblizz (3. August 2014)

Werde demnächst eine Mehrtagestour fahren die mich an die Externsteine führt. Von da aus will ich dann nach Bielefeld. Am liebsten durch den Teuto. Bin über den Hermannsweg gestolpert, kann mir jemand was zu den km und Hm sagen, der nimmt doch bestimmt jede mögliche Steigung mit, oder? Wie ist die Wegebeschaffenheit, Trail oder eher Waldautobahn?
Gibts ne Alternative?
Bin mit nem Classic bike ungefedertr und Gepäck unterwegs.
Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## svenso (4. August 2014)

Ich kenne Teile des Hermannswegs ganz gut und da geht es teilweise schon ganz gut zur Sache, aber an sich sollte das schon klappen, besonders von du aus der Ecke Externsteine kommst. Fahre Teilstrecken auch mit dem Crosser und das geht eigentlich ganz okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (4. August 2014)

Der H-Weg ist eigentlich überall Forstautobahn...ausser direkt um den Herrmann da ist´s mitunter steil und steinig und ein paar Sandfelder rund um die Donoper Teiche, aber alles locker mit nem HT fahrbar.


----------



## pottsblizz (8. August 2014)

Danke erst mal, ich denke ich werd's mal mit dem Hermannsweg probieren, falls das zu Heavy wird, kann ich immer noch auf den R1 wechseln.


----------

